# Day 1 of the Michigan Fiber Festival (MFF) picture heavy



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

As promised I took lots of pictures. I'm not going to describe each one, most are self explanatory. I will say that only about half the vendors were here today. There is a whole other building that will be filled tomorrow and who knows how many more will be outside in the over flow area. I think I hear someone say there were 152 vendors but I don't know for sure.

Outside vendors. I tried to do a panoramic type thing but I don't think it worked too well. But you get the idea. That's the shelter where we will all meet up tomorrow on the far left.








[/url] stuff 033 by mymerripu, on Flickr[/IMG]








[/url] stuff 032 by mymerripu, on Flickr[/IMG]








[/url] stuff 031 by mymerripu, on Flickr[/IMG]

Just inside the first door







[/url] stuff 034 by mymerripu, on Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## susanne (Nov 4, 2004)

oh how nice.
more pictures???


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Here is Weever with her friend (I forgot her name) she is a freelance writer who is also a fiberholic and writes about fibering stuff. That is Weever's DH what a sweetie.








[/url] stuff 030 by mymerripu, on Flickr[/IMG]








[/url] stuff 029 by mymerripu, on Flickr[/IMG]

A very cool hooked rug I really liked







[/url] stuff 035 by mymerripu, on Flickr[/IMG]

The pictures do not do the nest two justice. They are needle felted and they are 3-D. The second one is by far the best. Just beautiful!







[/url] stuff 036 by mymerripu, on Flickr[/IMG]








[/url] stuff 037 by mymerripu, on Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

This made me think of WIHH and how good she would look in one of these while ice fishing this winter. They come with or without ears and are made of sheepskin.








[/url] stuff 038 by mymerripu, on Flickr[/IMG]








[/url] stuff 039 by mymerripu, on Flickr[/IMG]

I think his name was Clarance but I can't remember. He was a sweetie!








[/url] stuff 040 by mymerripu, on Flickr[/IMG]








[/url] stuff 041 by mymerripu, on Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

I can't remember all the breeds, maybe Weever can. I tried to get a shot of the sheep then the a close-up of the fleece







[/url] stuff 042 by mymerripu, on Flickr[/IMG]








[/url] stuff 043 by mymerripu, on Flickr[/IMG]








[/url] stuff 044 by mymerripu, on Flickr[/IMG]

This is a BFL







[/url] stuff 045 by mymerripu, on Flickr[/IMG]

Here's a close up of the fleece







[/url] stuff 046 by mymerripu, on Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## weever (Oct 1, 2006)

The camel was HUMPhrey. Get it? 

First sheep were Lincoln Longwool, and then Bluefaced Leisters (how the heck do you spell that, anyway?)...


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

This was just a pretty face







[/url] stuff 049 by mymerripu, on Flickr[/IMG]

This is a Kurikkal sheep fleece on the hoof







[/url] stuff 050 by mymerripu, on Flickr[/IMG]

I can't remember the breed but both Weever and I were like, Ohhh, I've never seen a sheep with a red head before.







[/url] stuff 052 by mymerripu, on Flickr[/IMG]

A Romney ewe







[/url] stuff 053 by mymerripu, on Flickr[/IMG]

Cormo







[/url] stuff 054 by mymerripu, on Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## Caren (Aug 4, 2005)

_BOOOO HHHOOOOOO I am missing it! It sucks to have to work for a living!_


----------



## weever (Oct 1, 2006)

Not coming at all, Caren? Not even Sunday?


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

These are Pygora and these two were sooooooo soft







[/url] stuff 055 by mymerripu, on Flickr[/IMG]








[/url] stuff 056 by mymerripu, on Flickr[/IMG]

Baskets for you know who 







[/url] stuff 057 by mymerripu, on Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Here's my haul for the day. From left to right. Left front is Alpaca roving, too many color choices and I got it narrowed down to two and weever gave her nod on this one. I may have to go back for the other tomorrow. The Yellow and Aqua were my Welcome Back to Michigan gift from Weever. It's her Polypay wool. I started spinning it at the festival, you can see part of the bobbin tucked in there. Then we have the coolest basket made by that lady in the picture on the previous page. She is the original designer of this basket and apparently there is someone out there who is trying to rip off her design. I don't know if you can see it in this picture but it is a spindle spinning basket. Yu wear it over your shoulder, the spindle is stored in the little loops on the outside and the fiber is in the basket. You can spin and walk around and have both hands free for spinning. Very cool! Then are two braids of Merino/Bamboo blend, colors are Autumn Frost and Deep Blue Sea. Then is the little sign Weever saw but I bought, love the humor. Then is a Kumihimo kit I bought, and the t-shirt is from the MFF of course.








[/url] stuff 058 by mymerripu, on Flickr[/IMG]








[/url] stuff 059 by mymerripu, on Flickr[/IMG]








[/url] stuff 060 by mymerripu, on Flickr[/IMG]


It was a great day! Can't wait until tomorrow


----------



## Callieslamb (Feb 27, 2007)

Very nice. I'll see you tomorrow and join in all the fun.


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

The red head is a Tunis. Wonderful fleece to spin.


----------



## weever (Oct 1, 2006)

Ohmygoodness...I'm sitting with my feet up--they are throbbing! It's such hard work to keep up with Marchwind and susanne! Callie, I'm sad we missed you...


----------



## Callieslamb (Feb 27, 2007)

I know!!!! I was soo disappointed we missed you. RATS and a MOUSE thrown in with it. We looked and asked everyone where you girls were. I called my DH to have him look here to see if you changed locations. He told us where you were, weever, but it started to pour right then and one friend was ready to go home. Alas. I am sure we probably saw some of you anyway walking around! I was with 2 non-fiber friends. I bought hand carders today and several 4 oz balls of roving. I also found a lot of people that will give classes for us if anyone is interested in learning. I have GOT to learn to make felted boots! They were amazing!


----------



## weever (Oct 1, 2006)

:sob:


----------



## susanne (Nov 4, 2004)

oh callie would have ben nice to see you again. i can see how you got distracted tho.
we cam when it still was raining and just move in on of the barns with all the fiber goodness. bought some dyed silk roving first before i got my sense back and called marchi. 
it was a lot of fun and i decided i might need a shetland whether to my flock of corriedales  did not know how cute they are looking. 
weever i think you are my best friend when it comes to going shopping. of course next to marchi  
i have to admit i got bad as soon as you were out of sight and i bought some super fine and ultra soft merino roving. is is soooo soft, feels like cotton balls. next to it were some grey merino/yak which also felt so soft and warm. 
it gets even worst. just because i got this super soft merino that is screaming lace, i need a feather weight spindle just ordered a very nice one :teehee:

what a day


----------



## Callieslamb (Feb 27, 2007)

Susanne- you are just too funny. We hurried off to look at a brown corriedale ram my friend wants me to buy for her and feed and piddle with so she can use him for breeding.....

I am ready to start carding all this fleece! We also found a man and wife team that are very near us that will process fiber WHILE WE WATCH.....so no waiting weeks and weeks to get it processed. They are having a special day today to bring fiber and FOR FREE (well a small charge for the electricity) they will wash, pick, and card it all the way to rovings for you.......but....I don't so stuff like that on Sundays. Oh well. I will make an appointment and do it another time and pay for it. Only, I just bought combs so why not just do it myself? LOL!!!


----------



## susanne (Nov 4, 2004)

ups.... double post


----------



## susanne (Nov 4, 2004)

did you had a chance and feel the fleece from the brown ram? 
they sure looked very nice. big too


----------



## Caren (Aug 4, 2005)

No there is no way I am going to make it. I have a lady that had a very low BP 3 days ago so I have to go recheck it again today. So I will do all of my clients inthat area today then I can take my kids school clothes shopping....yey me.... Most expensive shoping trip of the year!


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Pictures later today. Today is my first day of work I'll post later


----------



## susanne (Nov 4, 2004)

good luck for your first day


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

WIHH the MFF has to be the best anywhere in our area. I spent WAY too much, no thanks to my pack llama who was supposed to tell me NOT to do it, instead of saying, Do It!!!! Granted I did ask her opinion but still....... Weever IS fantastic, I don't know about her but I had a great time spending time with her. We say and talked, and walked and talked, and talked and talked. Susanne and her DH Frank were fantastic as well. Susanne is a great hugger  I think she brought Frank as her pack llama but he was as much of an enabler as Weever was. I think we have taught each other too well when it comes to enabling.

I'm starting a new thread with the pictures from day 2. Give me some time to transfer my photos over from my camera and get the posts ready.

BTW, thank you to everyone who corrected me and added the missing names to the photos. My brain was mush before all the fiber overload and now it's really bad. But at least my woolgathering is really the best kind


----------



## weever (Oct 1, 2006)

Hey, hey, hey! You didn't ask me whether you should buy things. You asked me which color or type of thing you should buy! I just gave you my opinion on that...


----------



## susanne (Nov 4, 2004)

i felt sorry for my husband as he seemed to be a bit lost. i think next year i will not ask him to join me.
he definately liked the sheep


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Okay, okay Weever so I didn't actually ask you if I should buy, but you are a darn fine enabler :buds: I also noticed you made most of your purchases on the sly


----------



## weever (Oct 1, 2006)

Purchases? Did I buy stuff? I didn't notice!


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

It was something or two somethings. Tell your DH he owes me for keeping you from spending


----------



## susanne (Nov 4, 2004)

Marchwind said:


> It was something or two somethings. Tell your DH he owes me for keeping you from spending



LOL, i'm sure he likes you :grin:

you know marchi, i'm such a newby and have so much to learn. i appretiated every hint you gave me. missed the lama. 
time was just waaayyyy too short.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Susanne you really need a full day (2 is better) to do the event justice. It really helps if you have a space to use as your base. That was what was so nice about having Weever's friends and their booth. Nicest people! Allowed me to park all my stuff in a corner by their table. Each day had something different from the day before going on.


----------



## susanne (Nov 4, 2004)

there is always next year


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

This of course is very true.


----------



## Callieslamb (Feb 27, 2007)

Anyone been to the Ann Arbor Fiber Fest?


----------



## glidergurl03 (Feb 28, 2005)

The "pretty faced" sheep in the middle looks like a Clun Forest  All your pictures are making me not want to wait until Jefferson! 

Rayna


----------



## Forerunner (Mar 23, 2007)

What's the silly motivation behind fiber festivals being held in the summertime ?

They should be held late October, at least, so the enthusiasts can dress for the occasion.

:indif:


----------



## Wisconsin Ann (Feb 27, 2007)

How WONDERFUL! :dance: golly that looks like it was a lot of fun.  I"m sitting on pins and needles (or spindles and distaffs) waiting for the Wisconsin fiber fest. sigh....

Enjoyed your pictures  Thanks!

Forerunner, fiber fests in the summer are usually because you sheer in the spring, and have time to make things, dye them, etc. AND you are at the end of Fair season so all the animals are in top shape, and you're getting ready for Fall. They're also often outside-ish, so you have a really good chance of good weather. They make a BUNDLE off of vendors, and the groups that put on the fests usually let local groups put on the food stuff, so THOSE groups make money in good weather. 

Also, in August, most farmers/families have a slower time...planting is done, harvesting isn't quite ready yet. They have a spare weekend to do "stuff"...and the kids aren't in school yet, so you can use your slave labor...er, helpers. 

Those in the Fall (like the Wisconsin one) usually have good weather, slightly cooler, and many of the animals are ready to be sheared again...so they have a good amount of fiber. Also, you may find farm families with wool/spinning/etc for sale that have the time. BUT we see a lot fewer kids at the Fall fests.


----------



## Forerunner (Mar 23, 2007)

Well, I suppose.


For those interested, I will be hosting a fiber festival from the time the day time highs are in the lower 60s until May. 
Bring cookies and punch..... and wheels, fiber and carders, of course.


----------



## olivehill (Aug 17, 2009)

I have a question for those in the know. In the sheep barn there was a pen all the way to the back corner where there were a couple ram lambs that were black (well, dark brown) with white patches on their heads. What type are they? 

There were also several pens of large dark brown/black sheep in the middle of the barn with no markings... if anyone knows what kind those are I would also be ever so grateful for the info.


----------



## olivehill (Aug 17, 2009)

Forerunner said:


> Well, I suppose.
> 
> 
> For those interested, I will be hosting a fiber festival from the time the day time highs are in the lower 60s until May.
> Bring cookies and punch..... and wheels, fiber and carders, of course.


I'm there! :bow:


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Olivehill Hi, Welcome to the Fold, if I haven't already welcomed you  The big bron/black sheep in the middle were Romney (my personal favorite) The have fleece on every inch of their bodies that needs shearing,even on their faces, poor things. The ones in the way back I'm not sure about. I remember seeing them, maybe those were Corriedale but I'm not sure. Maybe one of the others will remember.


----------



## susanne (Nov 4, 2004)

short term memory :shrug:


----------



## olivehill (Aug 17, 2009)

Thanks Marchwind. 

Does Merino ring a bell for anyone? I thought that's what they were but googled and didn't pull up any that looked like that so then started second guessing myself. 

Off to read about Romneys...


----------



## weever (Oct 1, 2006)

Not sure, either. Sorry...


----------



## Mrs. Jo (Jun 5, 2007)

It looks like MI one is HUGE. One day, I will have to plan to visit my folks at the time this is going on.


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

Callieslamb said:


> Anyone been to the Ann Arbor Fiber Fest?


Yes,I have. If I remember correctly, it was a bit confusing getting there. It was the first year,I bet it has gotten Big.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Olive I do remember that there were some Merino crosses and they were dark. I believe Romney is a breed that came from Merino. They are a big sheep and they have wonderful wool to spin.


----------



## Callieslamb (Feb 27, 2007)

I think the two black guys together in the end pen were Merinos.


----------



## kenworth (Feb 12, 2011)

IDK why I missed the FF this year! I'm only 7 miles out of town. 

I am so totally bummed.

Well this week is the fair, and maybe I can get a chance to go down and see the cute pygoras


----------



## hippygirl (Apr 3, 2010)

I wish we had FFs down here...I don't think there's even a sheep within 200 miles of me!


----------

